# What are the most respectable grill brands?



## minidanas (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am in the market for a gas grill, and need advice on brands

I had always grilled with charcoal, but last year a neighbour threw away his Sunbeam gas grill, which I promptly wheeled into my backyard. Since then I really got to like the convenience of propane. The problem is, the flame cover had begun rusting (it was thrown out for a reason), and by now it’s on the verge of falling apart. I read that some brands are simply like that – bad (example - Brinkmann). It seems that never happens to grills like Weber (also much more expensive)

What are the other good and bad brands? Or at least, what should I pay attention to when shopping (they all look the same to me)? I know the price can sometimes indicate quality, but that’s not always true. It’d be great if everyone posted their personal favorites and a few non-favorites.

It looks like the ones $100 or under are really shaky. On the other hand, I’m not that much of an enthusiast to spend $400+ on looks, bells and whistles unless they really make difference.

Advance thanks to everyone who posts.


----------



## Scotch (Jul 6, 2009)

In that price range, stick with Weber.


----------



## Mary Microwave (Jul 6, 2009)

I bet you'll be able to get a good deal as the summer wear on.  We got a Charbroil last fall for about $200 and we like it a lot.  It's really well made.  the grilling surface is enamel on cast iron, so things don't stick.  The lid is really heavy steel and i have a hard time lifting it.  But he says it retains the heat well and makes things cook evenly and sort of bake I guess.


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2009)

Weber and Vermont Castings are the only two mass produced grills in the doable price range that I would consider.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a Charbroil and am quite happy with the construction. Its working on 5 years old and is still very structurally sound and mostly unblemished.
The electric lighter died, but it might be the battery, which I just now remember it has, LOL!

What REALLY impressed me was the customer service I received. Was sent a full set of replacement burner tubes in brass when the original ones rusted out.


----------



## bs004417 (Jul 17, 2009)

Weber is probably the way to go.  There are a couple others though that are high quality.  Ducane, Broil-King, and Napoleon are all great brands.  

Weber Grill Reviews
Ducane Grill Reviews


----------



## Kingdaddy (Jul 17, 2009)

Depends on what you want to do, Weber is great for everyday stuff.

But my favorite is EVO and Big Green Egg, EVO if your serious about doing things on the grill most would never try and BGE if you love Low and Slow.


----------



## bs004417 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to agree to srick with a Weber, however, Ducane, Broil King, and Napoleon are also good considerations for that price range.

Gas Grill Reivews


----------



## minidanas (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their input.  Of the mentioned brands, in stores I only see Weber, and Weber is a little bit too expensive for me. What about Charbroil? Anyone else who has owned a Charbroil?


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2009)

I think Charbroil is junk. A grill is something to invest in. You can spend $100 on a Charbroil that will last you a season or you can spend $400 on a Weber and it will last you 20 years or more.

If you want to go with charcoal you can get a Weber for under $100.


----------



## Chile Chef (Oct 7, 2009)

Get a gas smoker, QVC has one for $200, and if they don't then go to Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more and look up gas smokers. 

By the way, The gas smokers can cook stuff on them like a normal grill can!


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 7, 2009)

The point was to recommend a BRAND of gas grills.

I like our Weber charcoal, my folks got a Weber gas grill (my brother gave it to them as a gift) and they love it.


----------



## Yahoomom (Oct 7, 2009)

We have had several grills and the one we like the best is Ducane.  They might be a bit above your price range, but if you enjoy cooking out, I would recommend the Ducane.


----------



## Toots (Oct 7, 2009)

I had a Sears Kenmore gas grill that lasted 6 years but my next grill WILL be  a Weber.


----------



## Chile Chef (Oct 7, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> The point was to recommend a BRAND of gas grills.
> 
> I like our Weber charcoal, my folks got a Weber gas grill (my brother gave it to them as a gift) and they love it.


Hiya Wyogal, I knew what the point was in this thread, but I wanted the above poster to know they have other options as well.

If they wanted to they can get a green egg grill, they can get one of the smaller green egg's, but I can't remember if it's gas or charcoal?


----------

